# Orbit H20-Six Hose-End Gear Drive Sprinkler Test ..>85% DU%



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Today's performance test .. Impressive Uniformity!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zo7cUCRdYo[/media]


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Awesome! One of my favorites for years now. I even have a broken one that doesn't rotate that I use to water srip shaped areas.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice to see this result. I have 3 of them that I swapped out for the Hunter PGP-ADJ models that I put on the spikes they came on. I found it easier to match the precipitation rates for those, and was able to get better coverage with all 3 of the Hunter heads vs. Orbit heads supplied by the same hose.


----------



## JackH (Apr 19, 2018)

I have three of the H20-6 for my front yard. I added mesh washer filters to keep any grit out of the plastic gears. If you handle them by the spike base and not push them in by the plastic housing, they should hold up very well.

Thanks for testing these.


----------

